# RMC's National Standing



## cainechapman (12 Sep 2012)

I am currently attending CMRSJ, and I was wondering how the Royal Military College is considered in the civilian world. Is it considered among the "Ivy League" schools of Canada or the USA?
   Maclean's had their annual university rankings, but RMC wasn't on the list. I'm positive this is because RMC is incomparable to a civilian university (as schools were ranked on tuition costs, which RMC obviously doesn't have).
   What is RMC's general reputation? If an employer sees an RMC graduate, will s/he consider the education amazing, average, or sub-par?


----------



## TPJR (12 Sep 2012)

A friend of mine is a Civil Engineer and owns his own firm.  He said Engineering degrees from RMC are one of the top and if he had two applicants in front of him with the same experience he would take the RMC graduate everytime.


----------



## Wookilar (12 Sep 2012)

Macleans' rankings are based on a number of factors, tuition being only one of them (by the way, RMC does have a tuition cost as anyone can go there. I had civilians in a number of my classes that all paid to go there, some were there essentially on sports scholarships).

The rankings also include such things as % of full professors that are published, amount of grant $, student to prof ratios etc etc.

RMC would blow most schools out of the water as it is a very research heavy institution with amazing student to prof ratios. But the funding model is wholly gov't run so it does not fit into Macleans' formulas.

Also, note that RMC is probably not overly interested in being in the rankings as they are only looking for certain civilians to attend. The military are not the only ones that get recruited.


----------



## dcs (18 Sep 2012)

I couldn't agree with the earlier comments more.    A graduate will be disciplined, hard working, a leader, able to take and give instructions effectively and efficiently, committed, etc. The work experience in the years following will be hard if not impossible to match in the civilian world.    RMC is viewed very highly with potential future employers very impressed to say the least. 

The one question that I would ask, and I am sure they will.... why did you leave?????


----------



## aesop081 (18 Sep 2012)

dcs said:
			
		

> A graduate will be disciplined, hard working, a leader, able to take and give instructions effectively and efficiently, committed, etc.



I wouldn't paint every RMC grad with that broad brush.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2012)

So very true.


----------



## Wookilar (20 Sep 2012)

Absolutely!

After all, they can't all be like me  ;D

Otter's rule!


----------



## observor 69 (20 Sep 2012)

Or the time I was taking a course at RMC,as a NCM,and an Officer instructor honoured me :sarcasm: by trying to convince me to sell Air Ionizers.


----------



## MeatheadMick (21 Sep 2012)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Or the time I was taking a course at RMC,as a NCM,and an Officer instructor honoured me :sarcasm: by trying to convince me to sell Air Ionizers.



 ;D I actually attempted to do that... I did the trg (which was at own time/expense) and did a few sales calls.  The job was absolutely horrible, and I didn't like lying to people about buying an overpriced, unnecessary item...

OT: RMC is a very prestigious school, however I agree with CDN Aviator, as not all grads are top notch individuals


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (23 Sep 2012)

Just like not all grads from regular university are top-notch individuals  :

Step foot in your average university lately its a little shocking to see some of the nonsense that goes on in some post-secondary institutions.  I went to RMC and yes I wasn't exactly "studious" but I had my own motivations for going there and it wasn't to make the Dean's List, it was to become an Infantry Officer.  I am very happy I went there and believe I am a better person and a better officer because of the time I spent at RMC.  

RMC provides an important service in that it provides officers across all three services of the CF with a commonality in training.  This provides the officer corps with  _*continuity*_.  Its an important institution and will remain so for the foreseeable future.


----------

